
How to Get the Most Out of a Short Vacation - plasticchris
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2018/08/20/639551037/vacation-days-piling-up-heres-how-to-get-the-most-out-of-a-short-vacation
======
adiusmus
Or insist on 4 weeks per year vacation.

